# $FreeBSD



## Niatross (Oct 12, 2012)

I am writing some personal notes (for myself) about mergemaster and upgrading. I have a question about the following line:


```
$FreeBSD: src/share/man/man9/style.9,v 1.32.2.19 2002/04/14 19:28:03 asmodai Exp $
```

What is the name of this type of line? Is it called a Version Control System (VCS) ID? These types of lines are all over my FreeBSD files and I want to know what the "official" name is called.


----------



## jmccue (Oct 15, 2012)

I do not know the official term for the string, but ident(1) should be helpful.  It contains a description of that string plus others.

John


----------

